# Scouting Tips



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello everyone. I am going to be relitively new to bowhunting deer this year and i need a few tips on scouting. I have read some mags and talked to some people but do yer best on what to look for, for good land, signs of big bucks, where to start looking for a stand or blind sight, and many other basics of scouting and getting ready. Thanks a ton and i know this is a pretty wide topic but give me yer best. :beer:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok could someone direct me to some threads related to this topic that could help me out or possibly some other sites?


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Scouting is just like everything else in bowhunting, it usually takes alot of time. My best tip I can give you is get out in the field and figure out where the deer feed at night and where they bed during the day. Look for and area along their path between those two that forces the deer into a narrow area (such as a bottleneck between two ponds). Usually if you are looking for big bucks just stick around the rest of the deer. The big bucks will hang around the rest of the deer and have very similar routes, usually have a different path a few yards from the main deer trail. Whatever you do make sure that the area you choose for you stand allows you to get in and out undetected otherwise after a few nights of bumping the deer on the way in or out you will be out there seeing nothing in range. Bowhunting is very tough. You either have to put in your time or just get lucky. Don't be afraid to move around either, from my experience your best chance to harvest an animal is on the first week you sit in a stand location. If you stay around an area to long it seems like no matter how hard you try using sentkiller or whatever the deer can figure out that something is in that area that shouldn't be and switch there routes. Also never hunt a stand when the wind is not right for there. You will blow everything that you have going for you in that area, and I don't care what the ads say I don't think that you can fool a mature buck that is 45 yards down wind of you on a dry day. They are just too quick to spook. Also I suggest having a few stands available to hunt in so you can hunt somewhere no matter where the wind is from, even if it is not you favorite/best stand being out there is better than sitting in the house. Hope some of this can help you.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes that did help very much and thank you for the information. I have just one question and that is how do i find there paths? Say i see them in the same spot everynight feeding till dark...how would i find their path to the bedding area or their path of travel? Do i go look for tracks or...? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Good tips above!

As for finding say a spot? As in like land to hunt! I would get in the car that gets the best milage and start driving! Go out about an hour or two before sun down and just drive till you find deer. Stop scout them mark on the GPS, then move on. Keep doing this then go back during the day and try and track down the farmer. Once you get land with deer on it that look good the fun starts. Get out there early, try and get in a spot where you can see for a long ways and use your spotting scope. Figure out to the tree where they are coming out what they are doing. Try and sit there and think of a game plan. This is LONG RANGE scouting. It has zero effect on deer. Figure out if you may want to sit in the belt, on the edge etc.

This allows you to watch many fields also! Try and pattern them from here. Figure out where they are bedding, feeding, setting up, before coming out. yada yada. Then! Go in and try and look around. I would do this in the middle of the day, UNLESS it is in there bedding area. Then you may want to do it when they are out feeding. Just don't spook them. However if you spook them now they will prolly be back come hunting time. Like stated the NUMBER ONE thing is having a plan to get in during the dark hours. Come up with a plan and a trail. I also like to use this time to clear branches, and trails to come in silently. On a really windy day I will go in with a rake and rake a trail to walk in on, down to the dirt, so I can damn near run to my stand without them hearing. You will find they may start to use it also!

Any more detailed questions shoot!

Good luck


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't read your last post! I would try and sit somewhere where they don't walk by but you can see. If it is thinck woods maybe on a hill? I don't know what you are working with so I am just throwing things out there!

I would try and stay away, but if need be go on in! Yes you will find trails! Best bet just set up on the one you think they will use and hunt it! Set a few different stands for different wind!

Also a trail cam would really help! Unless you have cows! Which is my problem!


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Tonight i went out and drove gravel and when i saw a nice thick shelterbelt with a house in the middle i would ask permission even if i dint see deer outside the grove. Say i got permission for a grove beyond a house. How would i go about finding out if there are deer there or findin out if it would be a good spot to set a stand? Do i walk in the grove and start lookin for rubs trails etc.? I questioned doin that cause i dont want to spook anythin that might be there. Any tips on findin the appropriate land and the situation above would be appreciated.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would sit somewhere and watch the belt/grove. Obviously the deer are coming out to feed. Then you will know what you are dealing with. If you see deer then it is a good place to start. I am not saying if you don't see a deer you would shoot don't hunt it. They will come. Hunt a place where there is the most deer. When rut rolls around the big boyz will come lookin to get a piece!

Belts are a great place to hunt! They funnel the deer. I would hunt one with beans on one and corn on the other. They will either walk the trail in the middle or the edge of the corn! Many of deer have been takin that way!

As for going in the trees. Go now! Walk around look for sign. Hate to tell you but deer don't leave a "ton" of sign. I have hunted area's with a hundred deer in the area, and when walking through it it looks like maybe a dozen live there. Obviously if you put a food plot down it will get ripped apart, but with all of the food in different directions they go all over!

I hope I am helping. Anyone else? I think I am on with this stuff, however this guy needs more advise! lets here it!


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Haha yes i need lots of help cause this is my first year bowhunting. Thanks for all the help and keep any scouting tips u can coming.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I didn't mean that as you are say... "dumb" or don't know anything! I just don't want you using just my advise then it not working and you getting mad! :lol:

Ohh and the most important! Picking stand location! Make sure it is somewhere that they will stop for a second, or will have the right angle for a shot, a place where multiple trails cross, or a water hole! I have a stand that I hunt that in 6 days of hunting it I have killed 4 deer! If you pick the right stand and do your homework it almost seems like riding a bike! 8)


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

If you have a trail cam, put it up by a trail and that way you can see what is visiting at night.
As far as looking for a trail, go in and walk around until you find a place where it looks like there is newer grass packed down/pushed to the side and look at the tracks. The tracks will tell you a lot (If there are fawns/does using that trail or if there are bucks there etc.) You will be able to see the trails a lot better later in the year because the deer will have them more packed down from using them more.


----------

